# Travel Industry Payscales



## anr (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi
I am a new member and have applied for a PR under State Sponsorship category for ACT . I would like to know what are the average payscales for a person who has been in the Travel Industry in a Managerial category for about 7 years now with a complete experience of around 12 years in the travel industry.
appreciate the response
thanks


----------

